# Inno CXT Review



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

*thanks for the review*

I was wondering how the bow balances with the wts and no stab.

You mentioned it was a bit bottom heavy. I am considering this riser for barebow and am trying to figure out how much extra wt i would have to add to get the riser to balance neutral.


How does the shot feel? does the carbon seem to have the same dampening effect as other carbon risers? ive shot an inno and it felt great. could you compare the feel to an inno?

Have you tried the bow with other limbs to see how much of the feel and string effect is coming from the riser/limb combo--is it a little of each, or more one than the other?


thanks again for the review,
ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

I just figured out the riser is nuetral if all of the weights (including the caps) are removed...it's a little on the light side for my tastes, but it will be even.

The shot is really, really nice. As far as the dampening effect, it's at least as good as the original Inno. The bow is very quiet and the shot is solid, almost no vibration.

I've not yet played with my Apecs Prime or Inno limbs on the riser, I'll probably play with combinations later next week. One variable that I cannot control for is the limbs are mediums, the rest of the arsenal are all long limbs, so there will be a different feel.

And you're more than welcome for the review, I'm glad it was helpful


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

is the new inno still reactive? I now know that I like my recurve to "speak to me" when I shoot it. My exfeel "yelled at me" and now my proaccent "whispers to me." BTW good luck today with the team rounds, too bad you couldn't fly me down to shoot with you :sad:


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

I shoot the bow with the prime limbs and I really have to say it is a very quiet bow. As for as for the stability and speed, 1.2 pound less on the fingers and I still get a better sight setting on the 90 Meters. 
I'm really impressed.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

CJSdrftFLAT said:


> is the new inno still reactive? I now know that I like my recurve to "speak to me" when I shoot it. My exfeel "yelled at me" and now my proaccent "whispers to me." BTW good luck today with the team rounds, too bad you couldn't fly me down to shoot with you :sad:


Is it bad when a bow "Boos and Hisses" at you??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Carlos,
Not sure what you mean by speaking....it makes a sound, but it's not a loud vibration or a buzz like some bows I've used in the past. Comparing it sound wise to the Inno, I'd say it's a little more quiet.


----------



## calvingoive (Jan 31, 2010)

Have seen few CXT reviews but haven't seen much about the HMC+ stabilisers (I am probably choosing between these and the Kaya Soul)
How are they compared to any other stabilisers that you have been using/used?

Cheers


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Carlos,
> Not sure what you mean by speaking....it makes a sound, but it's not a loud vibration or a buzz like some bows I've used in the past. Comparing it sound wise to the Inno, I'd say it's a little more quiet.


I mean about feedback. Do you get enough or is it dead and you don't feel anything?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

calvingoive said:


> Have seen few CXT reviews but haven't seen much about the HMC+ stabilisers (I am probably choosing between these and the Kaya Soul)
> How are they compared to any other stabilisers that you have been using/used?
> 
> Cheers


I really like my current HMC Stabilizers. I'll be interested in how the + ones react.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

The feedback on the CXT is, it's pretty quiet. It doens't sit in the hand like some risers do (my method of 'measuring' feedback is how the bow reacts on release...does it sit, or go? How fast, does it twist, etc.). I'm still getting comfortable with the bow, it literally is a whisper of sound. The folks at the tournament I attended this morning didn't believe the bow was set to 50 lb. But you can definitely tell when you've shot a good arrow out of it.

The HMC+ stabilizers are probably a half to third of the weight of my HMCs. I have 6 oz. of weight on the +, versus some 16 oz on the HMC setup. The balance is exactly the same, just with less weight on the +. The feedback on the stabilizers is smooth and they are extremely fficient at handling torque and vibration dampening.


----------

